# aircraft walkaround videos in colour and high quality



## mauld (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi
I have now updated my you tube channel to show most of my videos in high quality.

Over 200 WW2 and WW1 aircraft walkaround videos in museums and airshows, many with flying footage all in colour.

(No comments are posted without my approval)

YouTube - auldm's Channel


----------

